
Affordable water may soon dry up for 1/3 of Americans - sxates
http://www.pbs.org/newshour/updates/affordable-water-may-soon-dry-especially-live/
======
ixnu
This hits home several ways. My wife runs an environmental company
specializing in water concerns in Atlanta.

"In Atlanta, which spends more on water than any other state, there was a
regulatory initiative to prevent stormwater from discharging into wastewater.
The move prevented raw sewage from mixing into the streams used for drinking
water."

These initiatives are based on Section 404 of the Clean Water Act which has
reported to be up for massive cuts from the new administration. Water run off
and sewage waste have a direct impact on clean drinking water in Atlanta and
the potential weakening of Section 404 will result in dirtier and more
expensive water:

[http://www.newsweek.com/trump-freezes-grants-approves-
pipeli...](http://www.newsweek.com/trump-freezes-grants-approves-pipelines-
and-considers-sharp-budget-cuts-epa-547738)

------
banhfun
Flint, Michigan still does not have access to clean, running water.

------
pasbesoin
This has been an under-analyzed / under-reported aspect of current political
and economic changes in the U.S.: The relentless drive to privatize and profit
off of erstwhile public resources.

The current leadership doesn't want to "fix" this. They want to maximize it.

------
technofiend
It might be time for Houston to consider catching, treating and reusing water
that today runs to the Gulf of Mexico via our bayou system.

